# La vostra parola del 2016



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ormai  il 2017 è alle porte,se doveste rappresentare il vostro 2016 con una parola quale scegliereste e perché ? 

Parto io ....e la mia parola è *forza*, mai come in questo anno ho capito di come si possa esser forti di fronte ad avversità di vario genere.

ho dimostrato a me stessa di esser una persona forte e cazzuta ... Non male, non male veramente  avanti tutta !!!!


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2016)

Pisamerda. sempre, ovunque e per quantunque


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pisamerda. sempre, ovunque e per quantunque


..[video=youtube;7_UHD1rBSI4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_UHD1rBSI4[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pisamerda. sempre, ovunque e per quantunque





Skorpio ha detto:


> ..[video=youtube;7_UHD1rBSI4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_UHD1rBSI4[/video]


A natale tutti a piazza dei miracoli a di una preghierina :rotflvvia !!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Sorprese


----------



## kikko64 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Solitudine


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2016)

Attesa


----------



## ilnikko (14 Dicembre 2016)

Rinascita


----------



## ologramma (14 Dicembre 2016)

lunga vita :up:
dato che sono il nonno del forum


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2016)

Resilienza.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2016)

Quadri.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Resilienza.





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quadri.


Amori belli, perché ?


----------



## Piperita (18 Dicembre 2016)

Combattimento


----------



## spleen (18 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amori belli, perché ?


Perchè a ragion veduta è stato l'atteggiamento più giusto e produttivo che io possa aver messo in campo, sempre, e quest' anno ha prodotto frutti che mi hanno persino commosso.


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai  il 2017 è alle porte,se doveste rappresentare il vostro 2016 con una parola quale scegliereste e perché ?
> 
> Parto io ....e la mia parola è *forza*, mai come in questo anno ho capito di come si possa esser forti di fronte ad avversità di vario genere.
> 
> ho dimostrato a me stessa di esser una persona forte e cazzuta ... Non male, non male veramente  avanti tutta !!!!


La mia parola è *CAMBIAMENTO
*Ne avevo proprio pieni i c*** di "J" coetanea sposata con figlie e di tutti i casini creatomi.... di lei dell'altra 31enne assetata di sesso di entrambe e dei casini CREATI... e cosi ho preso la palla al balzo e chiuso con entrambe, c'è voluto un po', c'è voluto del tempo per meditare, ma qui URGONO soluzioni a sti PROBLEMI....
Ah PS : dopo 20anni ho anche chiuso con il FUMO di Sigarette... eheheheheheh
un bel CAMBIAMENTO DIREI !!!!
Attendo le due POLLE al Varco... prima o poi torneranno all'ATTACCO !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La mia parola è *CAMBIAMENTO
> *Ne avevo proprio pieni i c*** di "J" coetanea sposata con figlie e di tutti i casini creatomi.... di lei dell'altra 31enne assetata di sesso di entrambe e dei casini CREATI... e cosi ho preso la palla al balzo e chiuso con entrambe, c'è voluto un po', c'è voluto del tempo per meditare, ma qui URGONO soluzioni a sti PROBLEMI....
> Ah PS : dopo 20anni ho anche chiuso con il FUMO di Sigarette... eheheheheheh
> un bel CAMBIAMENTO DIREI !!!!
> Attendo le due POLLE al Varco... prima o poi torneranno all'ATTACCO !!!


 meriti una lode per aver smesso di fumare sigarette:carneval:, tornano le galline tornano:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La mia parola è *CAMBIAMENTO
> *Ne avevo proprio pieni i c*** di "J" coetanea sposata con figlie e di tutti i casini creatomi.... di lei dell'altra 31enne assetata di sesso di entrambe e dei casini CREATI... e cosi ho preso la palla al balzo e chiuso con entrambe, c'è voluto un po', c'è voluto del tempo per meditare, ma qui URGONO soluzioni a sti PROBLEMI....
> Ah PS : dopo 20anni ho anche chiuso con il FUMO di Sigarette... eheheheheheh
> un bel CAMBIAMENTO DIREI !!!!
> Attendo le due POLLE al Varco... prima o poi torneranno all'ATTACCO !!!


Ohila' Paoletto ma che fine avevi fatto !  

ma se le due polle si ripropongono cosa pensi di fare ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meriti una lode per aver smesso di fumare sigarette:carneval:, tornano le galline tornano:rotfl:


La storia del FUMO è lunga, ma debbo ammettere che senza FUMO (e sono solo 11 giorni)  mi trovo meglio fisicamente !!! alla fine non è poi stato cosi difficile, calcolando che erano 20anni che FUMAVO !!! è stata più un'incazzatura bella e BUONA la mia... una Voglia di Cambiamento !!!! ahahahahahaha

eh lo so..è quello il problema...le Galline TORNANO!!!
ed io vorrei farmi trovare preparato !!!  (Okkupato ... vero o falso che sia eheheheh) 
La voglia di cambiamento di tranquillità di NOVITA è esagerata da parte mia....  e logicamente con gente nuova e non le solite due reciclate !!!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohila' Paoletto ma che fine avevi fatto !
> 
> ma se le due polle si ripropongono cosa pensi di fare ?


Non Scappo FIAMMETTA...son sempre qui a leggerVi 

Sicuramente una chat un messaggio arriverà ... cercherò di dar il giusto peso alla conversazione ... poca roba e svogliatissimo ... eheheheheh per una, mentre per l'altra tanti cm di carne pulsante !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non Scappo FIAMMETTA...son sempre qui a leggerVi
> 
> Sicuramente una chat un messaggio arriverà ... cercherò di dar il giusto peso alla conversazione ... poca roba e svogliatissimo ... eheheheheh per una, mentre per l'altra tanti cm di carne pulsante !!!


Ah quindi una ti interessa


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah quindi una ti interessa


Sessualmente parlando SI ... perchè è molto sottomessa e mi adora quando la prendo di prepotenza... IMPAZZISCE e mi fà sentire un Vero TORO da MONTA... (che rimanga tra noi) il problema è che poi come tutte le volte s'innamora e nascono i nostri problemi....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La mia parola è *CAMBIAMENTO
> *Ne avevo proprio pieni i c*** di "J" coetanea sposata con figlie e di tutti i casini creatomi.... di lei dell'altra 31enne assetata di sesso di entrambe e dei casini CREATI... e cosi ho preso la palla al balzo e chiuso con entrambe, c'è voluto un po', c'è voluto del tempo per meditare, ma qui URGONO soluzioni a sti PROBLEMI....
> Ah PS : dopo 20anni ho anche chiuso con il FUMO di Sigarette... eheheheheheh
> un bel CAMBIAMENTO DIREI !!!!
> Attendo le due POLLE al Varco... prima o poi torneranno all'ATTACCO !!!


nel senso di CAMBIAMENTO di programma??

l'altra sera ti abbiamo aspettato al ristorante fino alle 23 prima di iniziare a mangiare...

volavano i moccoli come la rena in spiaggia, dalla fame che si aveva


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sessualmente parlando SI ... perchè è molto sottomessa e mi adora quando la prendo di prepotenza... IMPAZZISCE e mi fà sentire un Vero TORO da MONTA... (che rimanga tra noi) il problema è che poi come tutte le volte s'innamora e nascono i nostri problemi....


Eh come no rimane tra te e me  

cioè si innamora e disamora ogni volta che andate a letto insieme? Peggio delle donne di LDS :singleeye:


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh come no rimane tra te e me
> 
> cioè si innamora e disamora ogni volta che andate a letto insieme? Peggio delle donne di LDS :singleeye:


Il trucco è il mio divano e... tenerlo sempre bello duro... a lei PIACE cosi... :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La storia del FUMO è lunga, ma debbo ammettere che senza FUMO (e sono solo 11 giorni)  mi trovo meglio fisicamente !!! alla fine non è poi stato cosi difficile, calcolando che erano 20anni che FUMAVO !!! è stata più un'incazzatura bella e BUONA la mia... una Voglia di Cambiamento !!!! ahahahahahaha
> 
> eh lo so..è quello il problema...le Galline TORNANO!!!
> ed io vorrei farmi trovare preparato !!!  (Okkupato ... vero o falso che sia eheheheh)
> La voglia di cambiamento di tranquillità di NOVITA è esagerata da parte mia....  e logicamente con gente nuova e non le solite due reciclate !!!!


 bravo così si fa anno nuovo gallina nuova  ,poi adesso che non sai più di fumo, andrai alla grande. Però a quanto ho letto ci speri che tornino, solito monello:rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bravo così si fa anno nuovo gallina nuova  ,poi adesso che non sai più di fumo, andrai alla grande. Però a quanto ho letto ci speri che tornino, solito monello:rotfl:


Anno Nuovo GALLINA Nuova ?
Chi può dirlo ? 
Spero Vivamente di SI ... ho bisogno di NEW ENTRY !!!
:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Anno Nuovo GALLINA Nuova ?
> Chi può dirlo ?
> Spero Vivamente di SI ... ho bisogno di NEW ENTRY !!!
> :up:


Paoletto non mi dire che non dai con chi passare la fine d'anno ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Paoletto non mi dire che non sai con chi passare la fine d'anno ?


eheheheheheh

E te lo dico ....
te lo sto dicendo ....
e te l'ho detto !!!!

ahahahahahahahahhaah

Diciamo che ... vorrei solo un po' di tranquillità ...
Per ora ancora non saprei con chi passare l'ultimo dell'anno ... mettiamola cosi !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> eheheheheheh
> 
> E te lo dico ....
> te lo sto dicendo ....
> ...


tranquillità stile eremitaggio !?


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tranquillità stile eremitaggio !?


mah.... no ... tranquillità... intendevo ... vista come donna interessante da conoscere....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> mah.... no ... tranquillità vista come donna interessante da conoscere....


C'è già una che ti interessa o ti affidi al fato


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è già una che ti interessa o ti affidi al fato


Ho qualche contatto simpatico...
O
simpatico contatto....

Sinceramente la minestra riscaldata non mi piace.... e preferirei delle New Entry ....

Iniziamo stasera con un Simpatico Aperitivo dedicato ai Single qui a Milano.... eheheheheheheheh


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ho qualche contatto simpatico...
> O
> simpatico contatto....
> 
> ...


Così poi ci aggiorni


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai  il 2017 è alle porte,se doveste rappresentare il vostro 2016 con una parola quale scegliereste e perché ?
> 
> Parto io ....e la mia parola è *forza*, mai come in questo anno ho capito di come si possa esser forti di fronte ad avversità di vario genere.
> 
> ho dimostrato a me stessa di esser una persona forte e cazzuta ... Non male, non male veramente  avanti tutta !!!!


La mia parola x il 2016 è "cappuccino"

Sul perché mi riservo ulteriori riflessioni


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La ma a parola x il 2016 è "cappuccino"
> 
> Sul perché mi riservo ulteriori riflessioni


intanto che ci rifletti 
Nel senso che quando li prendi ti pijano incubi  ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Anno Nuovo GALLINA Nuova ?
> Chi può dirlo ?
> Spero Vivamente di SI ... ho bisogno di NEW ENTRY !!!
> :up:


 bene, bene, poi  racconti non tutto magari per evitare censure:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> intanto che ci rifletti
> Nel senso che quando li prendi ti pijano incubi  ?


Attacchi di panico
Ma solo quando me lo offre qualche collega maschio


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Attacchi di panico
> Ma solo quando me lo offre qualche collega maschio


Un trauma per te !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bene, bene, poi  racconti non tutto magari per evitare censure:rotfl:


Ah ah ah ...mette degli omissis!


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bene, bene, poi  racconti non tutto magari per evitare censure:rotfl:


Ecco, magari se evita di scrivere volgarità, che dopo le mangiate di questi giorni c'ho la minima un po altina...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco, magari se evita di scrivere volgarità, che dopo le mangiate di questi giorni c'ho la minima un po altina...


Prendi la pasticchina


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ...mette degli omissis!


 insomma meglio avvisarlo, potrebbe abbondare in dettagli , poi Skorpio da di stomaco:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> insomma meglio avvisarlo, potrebbe abbondare in dettagli , poi Skorpio da di stomaco:sonar:


 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] è delicato di stomaco


----------

